# NY to Tasmania???



## JustMarried2013 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all, does anyone have any suggestions on movers from NY to Tasmania? Not looking at moving furniture but personal items... Biggest would be a bicycle. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## hubby68 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have seen plenty of TOLL (TOLLGROUP.COM) trucks around Hobart.
Would be one worth considering.


----------

